# Putty for kitbashing



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a body putty for filling cracks/holes when kitbashing plastic rail cars?

Tom


----------



## Enginehouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Depends on the plastic that the plastic railcars are made of. Where Plasticard is concerned a mixture of card fragments and solvent placed in an airtight jar overnight produces a very satisfying if smelly filler. Proportion of solvent to card fragments determines the consistency. Best to use thinly as in thin layers to avoid damage to surrounding areas. Interestingly, some other plastics can be filled using Plastic Padding two tube type mix. There is no universal panacea that can be applied to all plastics. Very much a try it (with care) and see situation. 

Cheers. 

Roy H


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

just run out to a ACE or a Auto paint supplier, and in the auto sections - look for "Glazing Putty", comes in a tooth paste type tube, sometimes red... putty is red or green usually... 

poke a small hole in the end and squeeze out the amount you need on a scrap of paper, playing card, card board from a cereal box...whatever..!! 

apply it with a plastic spatula, many sizes.. 

use thin layers - let it dry - add more layers or sand it off and add more,... use a light coat of primer to check, sand, prime, use a flat black "guide coat", sand ... 

now your looking for any of the dark color to be left, this is what needs to be filled again...until only primer shows, after sanding all the guide coat off...the guide coat "shows" the low spots. 

And your happy with the results........ 

be happy - have fun... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

I use Bondo Glazing & Spot Putty by 3M. I purchased it at Walmart. It works well with styrene. 
Ron


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Bondo glazing putty is good. Straight bondo is awesome--strong, fast drying but toxic smelling and messy for small projects. Squadron white, putty, in my experience, is better than squadron green. It dries much faster and seems to shrink less


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

You might consider going to an auto paint store and getting some two part spot putty. I believe it is polyester resin with some sort of filler in it and you use a catalyst with it. I have used it to cast some parts. 

Doug


----------

